# Help With Rally II Wheels



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

I just bought a set of Rally II wheels for my 67 goat. I am told that you must install the center caps on the wheel before attaching the wheel to the hub and that you need to change to a 1 inch screw to attach the center cap. The cap looks to have a one inch screw already but no one at Year One can tell me if that is the right size screw or if I need to provide a longer one. Has anyone with Year One Rally II wheels run into this situation? Does the screw it comes with work or needs replacing? Mine are 17x9's.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

original PMD caps had clips
repros usually have a big washer and a screw in the center that goes thru the washer pinching the wheel between the washer and the cap 

why havent you tried to install a cap yet ???


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> original PMD caps had clips
> repros usually have a big washer and a screw in the center that goes thru the washer pinching the wheel between the washer and the cap
> 
> why havent you tried to install a cap yet ???


Judge, I did not have to use a longer screw to fasten the cap. Apparently Year One has a mix of center caps with both shorter and longer screws. Mine were the right length. I’m thankful because Discount Tire wouldn’t have had the correct screw size and length.


----------

